# Digitrax UT1?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a small Digitrax setup.(Zephyr I think) I'm looking for a cheap utility throttle. I have a UT1 and it works fine. 
When I look for digitrax throttles all I find it the UT4 at $70 +. Anyone know where I can get something like the UT1? Thanks; Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Look on Ebay or auctions,etc.It's an old (obsolete) item,probably very few remaining around.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

None on Ebay at the moment. Thanks; Don


----------

